# Extreme Eyelashes



## Sassy

I used to love my puppy's eyelashes, until …. suddenly they seem so very long. She's only 13 weeks old, but at this rate of growth, it looks like I'll need to be trimming those eyelashes regularly. Does anyone else have a cockapoo with lashes that are so long they needed to be trimmed? I've never known anyone or any dog that needed eyelashes trimmed, but they are a good 1/2" long now and they're practically covering each eye.

What should I trim?


----------



## Marzi

Ha! We need Mo to post pics of Lady's amazing eyelashes! I think that her's are the longest


----------



## DB1

Cockapoo eyelashes do seem to grow pretty fast, I like to trim them to a length of about 1-2", so you can see them but not mega long, but that does depend on the angle they grow.


----------



## leekerwen

*eyelashes*

Hi, my puppy is almost 6mths and I've just trimmed her eyelashes down to about an inch, we always admired her eyelashes but they got soooo long they started to look silly ha !!!


----------



## Lottierachel

I have tried to find a picture that best shows Tilly's eyelashes - I love them! I always ask for them to be trimmed a bit when she's groomed, but I must admit I do like them long because I think it keeps her looking nice and feminine!

They're difficult to see because they're the same colour as her fur, but hopefully you can make them out on this picture



When her eyelashes start getting caught in her moustache, I know it's time for a trim!!


----------



## Lindor

The ever glamorous Miss Maggie. You can see the right eyelash better than the left. I just measured as she is sleeping right now; 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## Sassy

I see I'm not alone. I measured and her eyelashes are actually 3/4". I didn't realize eyelashes grow like that. Why don't mine????


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Bear's are around 2" long. He is constantly getting compliments on his long lashes!


----------



## gracythomas

if you want to become darker, longer and thicker eyelashes, so careprost is the best serums help to become darker eyelashes.


----------

